# Epson SC F2000 cleaning costs



## photofactory (Jan 7, 2016)

I am almost ready to buy an SC F2000. But someone mentioned that the cleaning costs are much more expensive than other DTG printers. Can anyone confirm this as the other machine I am looking at is an Anajet mP5i. Thank you for your help


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

You can expect to spend between $150-$200 per month minimum in ink waste/maintenance on the F2000.

Nozzle Check Once per Day 00:29 0.10ml $0.04
Light Cleaning Cycle As Required 01:35 1ml $0.38
Medium Cleaning Cycle As Required 02:31 9ml $3.42
Heavy Cleaning Cycle Only for Extreme Case 03:32 27ml $10.26
White Ink Tube Flushing Once per Month 34:00 333ml $126.54


----------



## photofactory (Jan 7, 2016)

Dekay317 said:


> You can expect to spend between $150-$200 per month minimum in ink waste/maintenance on the F2000.
> 
> Nozzle Check Once per Day 00:29 0.10ml $0.04
> Light Cleaning Cycle As Required 01:35 1ml $0.38
> ...


Eric. Thanks for the info. The white Tube flushing once a month seems quite expensive! Does this flush remove any white ink in the system? Is this cost included in the $126.54?
Thanks again


----------

